# Tillotson Carbs.



## thimmaker (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all. Does anyone know the difference between a MT12A and an MT12B tillotson carb.??  Thanks much. Geo.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 11, 2011)

..not positive, but on others of theirs, it has to do with where the fuel enters the fuel bowl...


----------

